# 

## dorana

Witam
Czy ktoś może mi napisać ile kosztuje wylanie fundamentów w okolicach Elbląga? Albo w ogóle ? Będę bardzo wdzięczna :smile:

----------


## Ala28

witaj,

za ogólne pytanie. Robocizna czy materiał czy razem?
Lana tylko ława a reszta z bloczków czy lana całość?
pozdrawiam
ala

----------


## lukasz860910

50 do 70 zł za m3 (cena urobienia betonu z materiałów zakupionych przez inwestora, podanie i rozprowadzenie)
ale osobiście doradzam klientom beton z gruchy (z betoniarni)
maszynowo robiąc nie dasz grubej frakcji ponieważ przez węże nie przejdzie zapychać się będzie... dlatego osobiście nie biorę fundamentów, kumplowi podsyłam on lubi stropy, fundamenty itp.

----------


## dorana

domek 123m2 wymiary 14,6 na 9 m, jeśli chodzi o materiały to jesteśmy zieloni. Z czego lepiej? Domek wg projektu GRANAT (dom.pl) Jeśli można w informacji uzyskać cenę materiałów i razem (czyli z robocizną). Będziemy bardzo wdzięczni  :smile:

----------


## RADIO

nie wliczajac koparki.i w wersji betonu z gruchy.czyli reczne poprawki po koparce,oszalowanie (nie wliczajc desek),powiazanie zbrojenia(nie wliczajac kosztow materialu).no i asysta przy gruszce podczas zalewania.robocizna nie powinna przekroczyc 2 tys zlotych

----------


## dorana

> Jeśli jesteście zieloni to czeka was duuuużo czytania bo to podstawa przy budowie systemem gospodarczym.
> Bez podstawowej wiedzy nie zabierajcie się za budowę.
> Najlepiej budować...ze wszystkiego  Ile opinii tyle najlepszych materiałów i technologii budowy.
> Dla mnie faworytem jest ściana dwuwarstwowa z BK24+18cm styro na zewnątrz,w środku ściany z silikatu,chociaż długo podstawowym materiałem była silka18+20styro.
> 
> Co do fundamentu to ja bym poszedł w płytę fundamentową,same zalety a koszt w Waszym przypadku,moim zdaniem,zamknął by się w 30tys.zł i tyle kosztowałby ocieplony stan "0" 
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o ten dom,to kosztorys jest na stronie,co prawda z 2007r ale dodacie 10-20% i będzie git:
> http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/proje...ranat/161/opis
> ...


Dzięki za wszelkie podpowiedzi  :smile:  Dopiero się wgryzamy w temat budowy. Wczoraj rozmawiałam z wykonawcą i powiedział, że plus minus wyjdzie 12 tyś za robociznę nie licząc materiałów (tych na razie wycenić mi nie jest w stanie bo nie mamy jeszcze wszystkich papierów).

----------


## herakles

Za 12 tysi to calusi dom można zrobić. Natomiast jeśli nie przeczytacie tych wątków od deski do deski to nie bierzcie się za budowę, szkoda kasy.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...9ksze-fuszerki
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ym-pozna%C4%87

----------


## dorana

Popytamy jeszcze innych wykonawców, ten za 12 tyś jest z polecenia, ale na forum ad fuszerek i tacy spartaczyć robotę potrafili... Tak sobie myślałam, ze skoro fundamenty lane z gruchy za tyle, to co z resztą roboty...

----------


## herakles

przeczytaj te wątki OD DESKI DO DESKI!!!

----------


## RADIO

za samo wylanie 12 tys to spora SPORA PRZESADA.zorganizuj jednego pana z okolicy co sie zna na robocie plus on sam weznie sobie jakiegos spod sklepu do pomocy i gora 3tys wezmie.

----------


## dorana

> za samo wylanie 12 tys to spora SPORA PRZESADA.zorganizuj jednego pana z okolicy co sie zna na robocie plus on sam weznie sobie jakiegos spod sklepu do pomocy i gora 3tys wezmie.


... na tę pomoc spod sklepu no nie wiem  :smile:  czy po takiej ekipie nie trzeba będzie poprawiać roboty?

----------


## herakles

PRZECZYTAJ TE WĄTKI OD DESKI DO DESKI, tam jest też o chłopaczku spod sklepu jak kołki montował. PRZECZYTAJ, zajmie Ci to dużo mniej czasu niż zarobienie kasy aby naprawiać partactwo.

----------


## dawix

Wykonanie fundamentów to nie odśnieżanie a  poprawki są bardzo kosztowne i na fundamentach bym nie oszczędzał

----------


## mundek 11

Dom podobnych wymiarów i majster mi powiedział okolo12 tyś za fundament mury i deke.oczywiscie ja z ojcem i brat za pomocników.beton z gruchy

----------


## marek_st

Witam,  Temat również dla mnie nie długo zaczynam budowę domu Poziomka 3G. W tym roku tylko stan zero
fundament ok 55 mb 
Fundament 0,35*0,50*55 mb 
ściana fundamentowa bloczki betonowe 1,2 * 55=66 m2 ok 1300 bloczków
zbrojenie ?
rury do kanalizacji?
ocieplenie robię sam, pod fundamenty kopie koparka ok 350 zł zasypanie też po mojej stronie

----------


## dorana

> Dom podobnych wymiarów i majster mi powiedział okolo12 tyś za fundament mury i deke.oczywiscie ja z ojcem i brat za pomocników.beton z gruchy


Ale stan zero? czy również mury i dach??? I w jakim regionie Polski, o i kiedy to było? To aż tak by nam facet dosolił te koszty ? :sad:

----------


## cezka

> Witam,  Temat również dla mnie nie długo zaczynam budowę domu Poziomka 3G. W tym roku tylko stan zero
> fundament ok 55 mb 
> Fundament 0,35*0,50*55 mb 
> ściana fundamentowa bloczki betonowe 1,2 * 55=66 m2 ok 1300 bloczków
> zbrojenie ?
> rury do kanalizacji?
> ocieplenie robię sam, pod fundamenty kopie koparka ok 350 zł zasypanie też po mojej stronie


juz sama koparka jest dla mnie zagadką -350 zł,średnio godz. ok. 70-80 zł netto - 5 godz. ? to se ne da

----------


## marek_st

Witam zebranie humusu  z 70m2 + wykopanie fundamentów o wymiarach szer 0,50m  wys. 0, 30 m dobry operator koparki chyba zrobi w 5 h,  geodeta za darmo (teściu), fundamenty zasypane w środku i na zewnątrz.  Oczywiście tylko stan zero rejon Opolszczyzna  mam zamiar to robić na przełomie lipiec- wrzesień. Z moich wstępnych obliczeń myślę ze stan zero uda mi się zrobić wraz z robocizną z 18 000 ale czy się da? :eek:

----------


## mundek 11

> Ale stan zero? czy również mury i dach??? I w jakim regionie Polski, o i kiedy to było? To aż tak by nam facet dosolił te koszty ?


Z murami i deką.podbeskidzie.

----------


## jactal

Za fundamenty zapłaciłem 150 zł za metr bieżący...Geodeta ,koparka,,zbrojenie ,wylanie i wymurowanie z bloczków i na koniec ocieplenie i izolacja.

----------


## dorana

A ile Was kosztował geodeta? Jestem na etapie szukania, ale z tego co usłyszałam to jest to 800-1000 zł w Elblągu za zrobienie mapki do celów projektowych.

----------


## mundek 11

> A ile Was kosztował geodeta? Jestem na etapie szukania, ale z tego co usłyszałam to jest to 800-1000 zł w Elblągu za zrobienie mapki do celów projektowych.


700zł Żywiec

----------


## zientas

650 Gdańsk i z geodetą można się było dogadać aby coś naniósł dodatkowo lub usunął np. drzewo.
w tym mapy do celów projektowych na papierze 2 szt i wersja elektroniczna.
Jeszcze dodatkowo zaznaczyłem ok 60 punktów w których łapał mi wysokościówkę.

----------


## bowess

U nas (dolnośląskie) za mapki zapłaciłam 450 zł - robione były dopiero co w związku z przyłączem gazu.

Co do fundamentów, to w tym roku już od trzech osób, które wystartowały z budowami usłyszałam kwotę 30 000 zł, jako koszt wykonania fundamentów, czyli materiał + robocizna. Nie wiem, jaki był podział wydatków. Akurat te budowy są podobne - domy około 150m2 użytkowej, garaż, parę nośnych ścian wewnątrz obrysu, dwie budowy beton komórkowy a jedna porotherm. Wszędzie ekipy (różne) kopały ręcznie, zrobiły zbrojenie, potem ławy z gruchy i dalej murowanie z bloczków. Zaznaczam, że zastosowano wszędzie system "lania do oporu", czyli ławy są nalane prawie do powierzchni gruntu. Betonu z gruchy poszło wszędzie masę, no ale bloczków już trochę mniej i ekipa nie musi się schylać głęboko do wykopu.

Niecałe dwa lata temu z naszym stanem zero zmieściliśmy się w jakichś 9 tysiącach razem z izolacją i ociepleniem. Robocizna 100% własna. Fundamenty dokładnie według projektu, a projekt bardzo prosty i mały. Ławy 30 cm grubości głęboko w grunt, na to szalunek i ściany fundamentowe też lane. Dom z silikatów 24 cm, więc ławy szerokości 40 cm, ściany fundamentowe 25 cm. Beton z gruchy. Chudziak zrobiliśmy sami w betoniarce. No ale my mieliśmy gratisowo know how, bo jest tata, który swego czasu pracował przy budowach.

----------


## cezka

> U nas (dolnośląskie) za mapki zapłaciłam 450 zł - robione były dopiero co w związku z przyłączem gazu.
> 
> Co do fundamentów, to w tym roku już od trzech osób, które wystartowały z budowami usłyszałam kwotę 30 000 zł, jak koszt wykonania fundamentów, czyli materiał + robocizna. Nie wiem, jaki był podział wydatków. Akurat te budowy są podobne - domy około 150m2 użytkowej, garaż, parę nośnych ścian wewnątrz obrysu, dwie budowy beton komórkowy a jedna porotherm. Wszędzie ekipy (różne) kopały ręcznie, zrobiły zbrojenie, potem ławy z gruchy i dalej murowanie z bloczków. Zaznaczam, że zastosowano wszędzie system "lania do oporu", czyli ławy są nalane prawie do powierzchni gruntu. Betonu z gruchy poszło wszędzie masę, no ale bloczków już trochę mniej i ekipa nie musi się schylać głęboko do wykopu.
> 
> Niecałe dwa lata temu z naszym stanem zero zmieściliśmy się w jakichś 9 tysiącach razem z izolacją i ociepleniem. Robocizna 100% własna. Fundamenty dokładnie według projektu, a projekt bardzo prosty i mały. Ławy 30 cm grubości głęboko w grunt, na to szalunek i ściany fundamentowe też lane. Dom z silikatów 24 cm, więc ławy szerokości 40 cm, ściany fundamentowe 25 cm. Beton z gruchy. Chudziak zrobiliśmy sami w betoniarce. No ale my mieliśmy gratisowo know how, bo jest tata, który swego czasu pracował przy budowach.


jesli 30 tys. to warto się zastanowic nad płytą fundamentową /pod warunkiem,że nie ma piwnic / , w tej kwocie wychodzi nasza płyta o pow. 100m2,ale juz ciepła,nie trzeba chudziaka,przyszła posadzka nie ma ryzyka osiadania /dzisiejsze powodzie-zawilgocenie podłoża- osiadanie// równa pow.-nie ma problemu z poziomami posadzek,murowanie praktycznie wypoziomowane,warto popatrzeć

----------


## bowess

Też myślę, że płyta jest warta przemyślenia, a już na pewno jest dobrym rozwiązaniem dla domu parterowego, gdzie wewnątrz jest kilka ścian nośnych, a co za tym idzie konieczne byłyby kolejne metry fundamentów pod nie. Przy niedbalstwie panującym na niektórych budowach (szerokie, nierówne i często i tak płytsze niż w projekcie wykopy, za to ławy lane bardzo grubo) myślę, że można by z takiej samej ilości materiału zrobić płytę i tak jak pisze cezka oszczędzić na chudziaku no i czasie, bo na płycie szybciej można zaczynać murowanie. No ale tu pojawia się kwestia, czy lokalny mistrz pan Miecio nie wystraszy się takiego zlecenia.  :smile:

----------


## cezka

> Też myślę, że płyta jest warta przemyślenia, a już na pewno jest dobrym rozwiązaniem dla domu parterowego, gdzie wewnątrz jest kilka ścian nośnych, a co za tym idzie konieczne byłyby kolejne metry fundamentów pod nie. Przy niedbalstwie panującym na niektórych budowach (szerokie, nierówne i często i tak płytsze niż w projekcie wykopy, za to ławy lane bardzo grubo) myślę, że można by z takiej samej ilości materiału zrobić płytę i tak jak pisze cezka oszczędzić na chudziaku no i czasie, bo na płycie szybciej można zaczynać murowanie. No ale tu pojawia się kwestia, czy lokalny mistrz pan Miecio nie wystraszy się takiego zlecenia.


 jesli masz ochotę i czas to umów się z naszym regionalnym szefem we Wrocławiu,opowie Ci trochę o płycie i zrobi wycenę,namiary na stronie int.pozdrawiam

----------


## cezka

ok. nie doczytałem Ty jesteś po

----------


## dorana

> 650 Gdańsk i z geodetą można się było dogadać aby coś naniósł dodatkowo lub usunął np. drzewo.
> w tym mapy do celów projektowych na papierze 2 szt i wersja elektroniczna.
> Jeszcze dodatkowo zaznaczyłem ok 60 punktów w których łapał mi wysokościówkę.


Bardzo chętnie przyjęłabym namiary na tego Pana :smile:  Czy możesz mi zientas podać jakiś nr tel do niego? A dawno rozpoczynałeś budowę i gdzie dokładnie?

----------


## emisb

> Dom podobnych wymiarów i majster mi powiedział okolo12 tyś za fundament mury i deke.oczywiscie ja z ojcem i brat za pomocników.beton z gruchy


Czy mógłbyś podać namiary na tych fachowców i na kier.budowy? A i jeszcze materiały gdzie kupowałeś? Zaczynam rozglądać się za wykonawcą. Budowa obok Żywca.

----------

